# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  LevelOne WAP-0010 και WDS

## manospcistas

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ.
Έχω 4 Access Point της LevelOne, μοντέλου WAP-0010 και υποστηρίζουν WDS. Στο παρακάτω πρόχειρο σχεδιάγραμμα απεικονίζονται οι θέσεις τους σε ένα κτήριο.
Στο interface κάθε AP, μπορούν να δηλωθούν μέχρι 3 MAC Addresses.



Στον 1ο όροφο, βρίσκονται 2 από τα 4 AP:

Το AP 1 είναι το κύριο Access Point, που είναι συνδεδεμένο με τον κεντρικό router μέσω καλωδίου ethernet.
Το AP 2, που πρόκειται να συνδεθεί ασύρματα με το AP 1, αφού έχει την καλύτερη λήψη λόγω οπτικής επαφής.

Στο ισόγειο βρίσκονται τα άλλα 2 AP:

Το AP 3, που λαμβάνει το καλύτερο σήμα από το AP 1.
Το AP 4, που λαμβάνει το καλύτερο σήμα από το AP 3. Οπότε δεν έχει απευθείας πρόσβαση στο 1, αλλά συνδέεται μέσω του 3 το οποίο με τη σειρά του συνδέεται στο 1.


Όση προσπάθεια και να έκανα να τα συνδέσω τα AP 3 και AP 4 στο δίκτυο δεν τα κατάφερα, παρόλο που είναι ίδια μοντέλα του ίδιου κατασκευαστή, όλα στο ίδιο κανάλι χωρίς κλειδί, και πιστεύω ότι κάνω κάτι λάθος με τις MAC.
Στο AP 1(κύριο) έχω δηλώσει τις MAC των 2 και 3.
Στο AP 2 έχω δηλώσει την MAC του 1(κύριο).
Στο AP 3 έχω δηλώσει τις MAC του 1(κύριο) και του 4.
Στο AP 4 έχω δηλώσει μόνο την MAC του 3.

Όσο είναι ενεργά τα 1,2,3 το δίκτυο δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί τώρα το AP 4, γίνεται ένα χάος. Κανένα AP δεν βλέπει κανένα άλλο, και αν δοκιμάσεις να συνδεθείς σε ένα AP με στατική IP και να μπεις στο Interface του βγαίνει μόνο ένα HTML που γράφει "Busy!!!".
Μόλις απενεργοποιηθεί το AP 4, πρέπει να γίνει επανεκκίνηση όλων των AP ένα-ενα για να λειτουργήσουν τα 1,2,3.

Σκέφτηκα την πιθανότητα να πρέπει να δηλώσω σε όλα τα AP τις MAC των άλλων AP, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει μεγαλύτερο χάος αφού αντί να συνδέονται στο κύριο θα συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και δεν θα υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο.

Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;
Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο και την πολυπλοκότητα του.
Κάθε βοήθεια πολύτιμη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

To πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από το ΑΡ3, καθώς πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να δουλεύει συνδεδεμένο σε 2 διαφορετικά MAC, με το ένα ως πομπός και το άλλο ως δέκτης. Όμως δεν έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα (Repeater/Extender).

Σε WDS, μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε ενσύρματα 2 ή περισσότερες συσκευές, δημιουργώντας ένα κοινό δίκτυο, σαν να ήταν συνδεδεμένες ενσύρματα.
Το θέμα με το WAP-0010 είναι ο μπορεί να δουλέψει είτε ως ΑΡ Station (πομπός), είτε ως Client (δέκτης).
Ως πομπός μπορεί να συνδεθεί μέσω WDS, με έως 3 άλλους δέκτες. Σαν δέκτης μπορεί να συνδεθεί μέσω WDS με έναν μόνο πομπό.

Δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις ασύρματα το ΑΡ4 με το ΑΡ1, βρίσκοντας μία θέση όπου θα πιάνει ικανοποιητικά το σήμα.

----------


## manospcistas

Σ ευχαριστώ για την πλήρη απάντηση σου, με κάλυψες απόλυτα.

Δυστυχώς οι θέση δεν αλλάζει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλο σημείο με πρίζα και βάση στήριξης.

Στην περίπτωση που συνδέσουμε τα AP 1 και AP 3 μεταξύ τους με ethernet (έχουν 4port switch) και λειτουργούν ως Stations και κάνουμε τα AP 2 και AP 4 Clients, θα λειτουργήσει το WDS;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι θα λειτουργήσει το WDS μεταξύ ΑΡ1-ΑΡ2 και ΑΡ3-ΑΡ4, αν συνδεθούν ενσύρματα τα No1 και Νο3.
Άλλη λύση, WDS όπως τα έχεις τώρα (AΡ1-ΑΡ2-ΑΡ3) και ενσύρματη σύνδεση το AΡ4 σε ένα από τα Νο2 ή Νο3.

----------


## manospcistas

Δυστυχώς ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν θέλει καλώδια. Μου επιβεβαιώνει όμως ότι όταν τα αγόρασε πριν κάμποσα χρόνια και του τα ρύθμισαν από το κατάστημα που τα πήρε, δούλευαν όλα μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή το AP 3 ήταν και client στο AP 1 αλλά παράλληλα έδινε internet και στο AP 4.
Μήπως θα σου ήταν έυκολο να μου εξηγήσεις πως σετάρουμε το WDS γιατί μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί;

----------


## jkoukos

Κατέβασα το εγχειρίδιο και δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για λειτουργία repeating. Τουναντίον στο τέλος έχει και παράδειγμα, που συμφωνεί όπως τα έχεις ρυθμίσει (με την εξαίρεση του ΑΡ3).
Φαντάζομαι ότι DHCP server δεν έχουν κανένα ρυθμισμένο και υπάρχει μόνο αυτός του κύριου modem/router.
Δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις ασύρματα το ΑΡ3 με το ΑΡ1.

----------


## manospcistas

Το AP 3 συνδέεται ήδη ασύρματα με το AP 1, όπως και το AP 2. Μέχρι εκεί όλα λειτουργούν καλά. Μόλις το AP 4 ενεργοποιηθεί, τότε μπλοκάρουν όλα.
DHCP δίνει μόνο ο Cisco 836.
Βρήκα ένα φθηνό Universal Repeater (RPD-150), θα το βάλω στη θέση του AP 4 και θα δοκιμάσω να το συνδέσω ασύρματα με το AP 3.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου και για την βοήθειά σου.

----------


## jkoukos

Λάθος έγραψα ΑΡ3. Δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις ασύρματα το ΑΡ4 με το ΑΡ1.

----------

